# Everything I need to make a desert mountain scene



## bombardiermike

I want to know everything I need to make a good desert mountain scene preferrably in N scale. I need to know fast because I am really busy this weekend so I have to run into my LHS and grab everything. I made a grassland/lake scene but even after fixing a lot of the mistakes, it was still :thumbsdown:. I am going to blend it into my lake/grassland scene. Tips are also appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## tjcruiser

Check out member Swiggy's threads ... he's created some wonderful desert landscaped scenes. Much of his sculpting is done using spray expansion foam (Great Stuff).

TJ


----------



## swiggy

hello and welcome bombardier, here are some pictures......the place i modeled does not have large cactus, just lots of pinion pines (high desert plane), but u can do whatever you want:thumbsup:



















this is what i modeled from










u will need..............plaster cloth, Popsicle sticks, one main color sand (and a couple small bags of two other colors to mix), nutmeg brown acrylic paint.
the paint dries quickly so work in smaller sections......decently thick coat of paint and sprinkle on sand.........instant desert

u can message me with any questions


----------



## brik-el

Found this on YOuTube....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pBzUuw9JCr8


----------

